# Hello from Pennsylvania, USA!



## Joshua Day (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi everyone! I heard this was _the_ forum to join for virtual musicians. I’m Josh and I’m just getting started with orchestral composing and doing other kinds of recording in a DAW. I’ve been an instrumentalist for a very long time though, and I play trumpet, piano, ethnic flutes and hammered dulcimer. Nice to meet you all, and a big shout out to Seth Fuller who pointed me here.


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 18, 2020)

Cool. You will find fraternity here. It really is a quality place for musicians.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hello Joshua - you will like it here, I'm certain. And may I ask, where in PA are you located?


----------



## BassClef (Feb 18, 2020)

Hello Joshua and welcome to the land of everything VI.


----------



## seth2958 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thank you for the shout out @Joshua Day . Very glad you joined this awesome forum!!


----------



## Joshua Day (Feb 19, 2020)

wst3 said:


> Hello Joshua - you will like it here, I'm certain. And may I ask, where in PA are you located?


Lock Haven which is between State College and Williamsport.


----------



## Joshua Day (Feb 19, 2020)

Do people share their music on this forum, or just seek help and community?


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 19, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> Cool. You will find fraternity here. It really is a qulity place for musicians.


And even me


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 19, 2020)

Joshua Day said:


> Hi everyone! I heard this was _the_ forum to join for virtual musicians. I’m Josh and I’m just getting started with orchestral composing and doing other kinds of recording in a DAW. I’ve been an instrumentalist for a very long time though, and I play trumpet, piano, ethnic flutes and hammered dulcimer. Nice to meet you all, and a big shout out to Seth Fuller who pointed me here.


Welcome.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 19, 2020)

Joshua Day said:


> Lock Haven which is between State College and Williamsport.



I know Lock Haven, and Williamsport, think I heard of State College<G>! I am outside Philly, the infamous western burbs!



Joshua Day said:


> Do people share their music on this forum, or just seek help and community?


There is an entire section for sharing one's work - https://vi-control.net/community/categories/composition-notation-orchestration.88/ - aka Composition, Notation, and Orchestration. And under that heading there is a "member' compositions" section. Have at it!

Aside - generally speaking the feedback here is quite positive - which is to say it is always possible someone might find fault, but they won't simply blast you, they will offer constructive suggestions. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Joshua Day (Feb 19, 2020)

wst3 said:


> Aside - generally speaking the feedback here is quite positive - which is to say it is always possible someone might find fault, but they won't simply blast you, they will offer constructive suggestions. It's pretty cool.



That's great to hear! So much negativity these days on social platforms.


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 25, 2020)

What’s a social platform? Never heard that term. Mostly when waiting for the steam engine to pull round, people are bustling and jostling. Noise, embers, and uncomfortable closeness. I look at my pocket watch and adjust my stovepipe hat. Not my conception of social at all. 

Yeah, it’s sort of self-regulating, and actually regulated. I’ve had fun so far. I’m going to share some music soon. I’m terrified. There are some creative giants here. Experts in so many different facets. What makes any of my music worth anything?

The fact that you’re here and can be a good patch of the fabric. That’s great. I don’t feel like the new guy anymore. Pass it on. 

Greg


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 25, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Sean J (Feb 25, 2020)

Joshua Day said:


> Do people share their music on this forum, or just seek help and community?



Yes.

Read a bit and you'll find everything from a new Spitfire release to EvilDragon helping people write Kontakt scripts to Hans Zimmer answering how he deals with certain film situations to small nobody's like me. We're all here.

We are composers. Existence, as you know it, is over. We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. Resistance is futile.


----------



## puremusic (Feb 25, 2020)

Nice choice of instruments Joshua!


----------

